# Help a college student with his "USA of BBQ" trip this summer! (Best sauces, where to find them, and



## davidflyby (Apr 26, 2016)

Hey everyone, 

My name is David - a student at Ohio State University. I will be spending my summer doing a road trip of the “United States of Smoked Meats/BBQ” to find the best sauces of each region as well as to document some of America's amazing small towns (and the people in them) that many haven't seen. BUT I need your help! Attached is my tentative route, but it needs some guidance. What would be awesome is if you guys could tell me the best sauces from each region that you have had, what restaurant they are from and any other places (non BBQ related) you think I should visit on the way. I can’t wait to start this project and I greatly appreciate your help! Go Bucks!

Alabama:

Carolinas:

Central/East Texas (rubs):

Kansas City:

Memphis: 

Other (TN, Louisiana, etc?):













Screen Shot 2016-04-21 at 12.04.34 AM.png



__ davidflyby
__ Apr 26, 2016


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 26, 2016)

Man your going to be having some fun this summer!

Keep us informed as you progress along your route.

Al


----------



## jeffwilliams51 (Apr 26, 2016)

Central BBQ in Memphis - go to the original store on Central Avenue. The owner's name is Craig Blondis. He's a great guy to talk BBQ with. Also, consider The Commisary in Germantown, Interstate BBQ, Cozy Corner, and Rendezvous BBQ. There's a lot of good BBQ in Memphis. Good luck.

If you decide to go through Nashville, go to Martin's BBQ. Best BBQ in Nashville, in my opinion.


----------



## otarismokehouse (Apr 29, 2016)

A place called Ridgewood BBQ. It is in bluff city Tennessee. it is very much out of the way but the pork sandwich and the sauce are worth it. get there before the line gets to long.


----------



## andrewv (Apr 29, 2016)

Stanley's BBQ in Tyler, Texas. About 2 hours from Dallas. Awesome place and good rubs. They have a spicy sauce that is unreal


----------



## aeroforce100 (Apr 29, 2016)

Decatur, Al.  Big Bob Gibson's.   On 6th Ave almost directly across from the U-Haul place.   Make sure you try the Alabama White Sauce.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Apr 29, 2016)

jeffwilliams51 said:


> Central BBQ in Memphis - go to the original store on Central Avenue. The owner's name is Craig Blondis. He's a great guy to talk BBQ with. Also, consider* The Commisary in Germantown*, Interstate BBQ, Cozy Corner, and Rendezvous BBQ. There's a lot of good BBQ in Memphis. Good luck.
> 
> If you decide to go through Nashville, go to Martin's BBQ. Best BBQ in Nashville, in my opinion.



This was the best place I found (for me) in the Memphis area...


----------



## tbrtt1 (Apr 29, 2016)

I'll Second the Stanley's BBQ in Tyler. Some of the best brisket I have eaten. Ask for bark and fatty. The bomb.

Add Tyler's BBQ in Amarillo. Very good brisket as well. I am impressed that he uses almost exclusively Mesquite, which contrary to what many think, is not the most traditional Texas BBQ wood (Post Oak is the historic standard). Gotta know what you are doing to burn mesquite logs exclusively. Or so I have heard. Haven't tried it myself. 

Of course if you can get to Central Texas, 50 or so mile radius of Austin, you are in BBQ mecca. 

FWIW-I have no recommendations on sauce in Texas. I have had some good ones but folks don't put much sauce on their Q here. Typically a few bites dipped in sauce here and there.


----------



## north idaho (Apr 30, 2016)

Went to Memphis bbq company near the airport a couple weeks ago. Amazing ribs and some very good sauces.


----------



## pigfeet33 (Apr 30, 2016)

You should maybe consider going through Lockhart, Tx on your trip as well. That is the center of Texas BBQ universe and is where it all started. It's located just southeast of Austin


----------



## gr0uch0 (Apr 30, 2016)

X2 on the BBQ belt, through Lockhart, Taylor, Manor, Lexington, Elgin, Rockdale, Thorndale, to name a few.  Do NOT go in and ask for sauce:  you will be run out on a rail and flushed out as a greenhorn Yankee.  If there is sauce on the table, partake, but keep it on the side.  Do not douse your meat with it--it is sacrilege within the state's borders.  If you're driving, stop at the Welcome Centers on the major arteries entering Texas:  they have fliers specifically made up for the Barbecue Belt.  That said, there are places that you wouldn't normally bat an eyelash when you drive by:  stop and try them, as there are too many to name, and they're everywhere.  Pull into a fire station or cop shop, tell them what you're doing, and ask them to direct you to a local joint or 2.  They are happy to point you in the right direction, as long as you don't have outstanding warrants.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Good luck:  I'm envious, and would like to hear how your trip goes.


----------



## smokinadam (May 10, 2016)

OtariSmokehouse said:


> A place called Ridgewood BBQ. It is in bluff city Tennessee. it is very much out of the way but the pork sandwich and the sauce are worth it. get there before the line gets to long.


This place is not a bad stop. The view during the drive are worth it and when you arrive you may need to park down the road.


----------



## gr0uch0 (Oct 6, 2016)

Any updates from David Flyby on his barbecue junket??  Or did he eat himself into a coma?


----------



## burgerbob (Oct 6, 2016)

DavidFlyby said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> My name is David - a student at Ohio State University. I will be spending my summer doing a road trip of the “United States of Smoked Meats/BBQ” to find the best sauces of each region as well as to document some of America's amazing small towns (and the people in them) that many haven't seen. BUT I need your help! Attached is my tentative route, but it needs some guidance. What would be awesome is if you guys could tell me the best sauces from each region that you have had, what restaurant they are from and any other places (non BBQ related) you think I should visit on the way. I can’t wait to start this project and I greatly appreciate your help! Go Bucks!
> 
> ...


I highly recommend stopping at Q39 in Kansas City, amazing BBQ.  The owner has been doing BBQ competitions for 20+ years and finally opened a restaurant a year or two ago.  I suggest getting reservations or showing up early as this place is always packed.... every day.


----------



## gr0uch0 (Oct 6, 2016)

Bob, this was a project this OSU student was doing over the summer--don't think he's still on the road for recommendations.  I was just wondering if he made the trip, and what his thoughts were:  that's why I rekindled this thread.


----------

